# Pencils and sticks



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't do many drains but I do small drains like tubs, showers, lavs and toilets. Some urinals.

I sometimes get toilets with pens, pencils and even a chicken bone once. I have never been able to get them out and end up replacing the toilet. I tried auguring from the front and back.

Anyone have tips to get thin stick like obstacles out?


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah when you are augering the toilet and the handle starts getting tight pull back a little bit and push forward it will move around the pencil and help you auger to catch it. I have pulled out quite a few pencils that way


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Get a little Chinese kid to reach in the weir of the trap and pull it out. You can pay him with s fortune cookie. Lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Get a little Chinese kid to reach in the weir of the trap and pull it out. You can pay him with s fortune cookie. Lol


Hey my kids are Asian!! 

But wth I do have latex gloves


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ther you go. Just take ur youngster to work and ur covered. 

I'd dang sure have my boy do it. 

Son I want u to put ur hand ......

Do what dad are u funking nuts 

Nope I'm not. Do u want to funking eat tonite ?? Ok then dig in and get the pencil out


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

timrath said:


> Yeah when you are augering the toilet and the handle starts getting tight pull back a little bit and push forward it will move around the pencil and help you auger to catch it. I have pulled out quite a few pencils that way


Same way I do it with toothbrushes being pulled out.. toy boat and phone are the worst in those crappy sqaure trap water closet.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I spent an hour getting a credit card out once. Only thing I thought was that whoever dropped it was opening his mail there.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I flipped one over and found a driver license. Funny look when I handed it to the girl it belonged to then told her where I found it


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

used a toilet auger to remove barbie head and over sized hot wheels car in one once .. darn kids .. .. pull toilet off and take outside .. flush clean with hose flushing backwards ... sometimes it will come out that way .. other times its pliers and gloved hand worst one was a moto razor cell phone in a winco women's toilet ...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Had a wall hung toilet plugged at a local bar... pulled it off the wall and found a smartphone... damn drunks


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I've pulled several phones. I even have a corny joke I use. I say, lets call the phone to make sure its in there!


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

If you get to the point that you pull the toilet...run the auger through so that it sticks out of the oulet. Then, wrap a rag around the end of the auger and pull it back out. Doesn't always work, but sometimes......


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I PULLED A WALL TOILET IN MENS RM OF RESTAURANT FOUND A BIG IRISH SPUD
SETTING IN THE OUTLET CALLED THE MGR. AND SHOW HIM TOLD HIM HE HAS A
UNHAPPY COOK ! :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Milwaukee's inspection camera comes in handy when fishing out things hung up in a toilet.

Make sure it's the water proof one and it will make it from the bottom all the way to the top of the bend.

Swap and go from the bowl to the top of the wier.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I use my "hook out" grabber all the time. Once you grab it, its not getting away.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Milwaukee's inspection camera comes in handy when fishing out things hung up in a toilet. Make sure it's the water proof one and it will make it from the bottom all the way to the top of the bend. Swap and go from the bowl to the top of the wier.


Was just at Acme and saw one there. It's on my way back though. Thanks!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If it's caught at the first bend of the toilet, remove the water and it may fall back into the bowl where you can grab it. I've done this numerous times.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I have pulled toilet and ran closet auger without a head all the way thru and tied a rope to it knotted a spot on the rope and pulled backwards. Another time could not budge a plastic shampoo cap wedged in a Toto. told the HO would probably have to replace toilet but I have one more trick and out comes the torch it worked that time


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumberinlaw said:


> I have pulled toilet and ran closet auger without a head all the way thru and tied a rope to it knotted a spot on the rope and pulled backwards. Another time could not budge a plastic shampoo cap wedged in a Toto. told the HO would probably have to replace toilet but I have one more trick and out comes the torch it worked that time


Where did you put the flame?


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

Inside the trap, softened up the hard plastic then hooked it with a closet auger.


----------

